# Great Combo for Libido increase



## PappyMason (Feb 3, 2012)

Pes Erase + DAA. I've taken both of these alone and did not notice much, but taken together I'm getting hard ons like i was still on test. I'm currently in pct and a week ago my sex drive was shot to shit (even with nolva clom and aromasin). Using erase and daa together really got it back up. Just thought i'd let u fellas know


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 3, 2012)

I just use DAA and it noticeable boosts my libido.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 8, 2012)

sounds great


----------



## kevinhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Perfect natty & libido boosting stack IMO


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> Pes Erase + DAA. I've taken both of these alone and did not notice much, but taken together I'm getting hard ons like i was still on test. I'm currently in pct and a week ago my sex drive was shot to shit (even with nolva clom and aromasin). Using erase and daa together really got it back up. Just thought i'd let u fellas know


Want a bigger increase, toss in BPS Endosurge.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 8, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Want a bigger increase, toss in BPS Endosurge.


 
This ^^^^ no joke! I just got my bottle of endo in today. Already tried it twice and the libido is sweeet. Mixed with DAA would make a wicked combo as well. One hell of a stack.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 9, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Want a bigger increase, toss in BPS Endosurge.



interesting i've never heard of that product. any additional insight/information on that product? if i can get my libido/erections even better that would be sick.


----------



## kevinhy (Feb 13, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> interesting i've never heard of that product. any additional insight/information on that product? if i can get my libido/erections even better that would be sick.



Its a solid product, it contains two different extracts of mucuna and a solid dose of divanil. The increase test/free test/and reduced prolactin really assists on libido.

I've heard erase/endosurge/daa is like porn star creator stack on other forums.


----------



## R1balla (Feb 17, 2012)

i really like IGF 2 + Sustain Alpha + DAA. great all around test boosting stack


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 18, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> interesting i've never heard of that product. any additional insight/information on that product? if i can get my libido/erections even better that would be sick.


 
Yeah bro I've used it twice now and have been hooked.  You can view logs on some of the forums, just seach bps endosurge. It's good to use in stacks as well.  Orbit carries it and it's not a bad price at all.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 18, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah bro I've used it twice now and have been hooked.  You can view logs on some of the forums, just seach bps endosurge. It's good to use in stacks as well.  Orbit carries it and it's not a bad price at all.



thank you man. i will definitely look that up


----------



## Ellien (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## R1balla (Feb 22, 2012)

Toco 8 is another to add into a test boosting stack or even staples


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 22, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> thank you man. i will definitely look that up



There are some logs on here too.


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good read.


----------



## R1balla (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah there are many different stacks to choose from. the ones i suggest are from personal experience as well as reviews. if i had to pick a single product for libido, it would be sustain alpha transdermal.


----------



## hulklion (Feb 24, 2012)

well done.


----------



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

perfect.


----------

